# $110, well spent !



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

$75 for three oak cabinets - CraigsList
$35 for a sheet of 3/4" MDF - Depot

+ sweat equity =



















I pushed the cabinets all the way together, after the picture was taken. Decided it looked better.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice looking shop, Neil.
Looks like you scored with those cabinets.
Ellen


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

A clean shop is the sign of a sick mind… Just kidding. Good score and nice looking shop! ;0)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Neat looking shop, Neil. Good score on those cabinets, Neil.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

You do have a nice shop. And I like how you edged the mdf. How did you do it? And what do you mean by equity….i guess i may be a bit dull in this reguard.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Good job Neil.

Jerry


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Neil,
It's a good thing you got rid two gaps in the new cabinets. Other wise I would have had to lower the number of atta boys by two. ATTA BOY Neil. lol
Your shop is really coming together nicely. I really like what you are doing down there. Rand


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, All.

I like the fact that … the 8' MDF "proves" that I'll have plenty of room for long boards, on the RAS.

*Rand*: I replaced the first picture. WORLD of difference, huh ? ;-)

*Spunwood*: I'm grateful for not-very-detailed photography. The edges on the MDF are just the factory edges. The uncut edge looks exactly like the cut edge ;-) At some point, I'll glue the two 3/4" sheets together, and fasten them to the cabinets. At that point, I'll likely edge band it, or put up a hardwood edge. For now, I'm just using it as it is.

"Sweat equity" is an interesting term. Wikipedia defines it as:

"Sweat equity is a term used to describe the contribution made to a project by people who contribute their time and effort. It can be contrasted with financial equity which is the money contributed towards the project."

And …. *Jack1*: if my SHOP isn't clean, then the UPSTAIRS of our house isn't clean. And … since I'm pretty much the housekeeper on BOTH levels … I put a fair bit of time into prevention 

I'm moving in….


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BBBIIIGGG difference. And I like all the room. If you keep messing around like this, pretty soon you are going to have the nicest shop in LJ or at the least one of the nicest. Way to go, Neil.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice find Neil.. so would that be swequity?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Neil, you need to clean that shop…..what a mess…...LOL

Great find! Always great to have more storage….. It seems that I never have enough (like clamps)....it is the ever present spiral…I get more tools…need more space to store them….make more shelves/cabinets (need more tools to make the cabinets/shelves)...need more space for the tools….etc…etc….you get the pic…..Be glad you took up woodworking…at least making the storage is DIY….J/K…Truthfully, though, those cabinets really fit the spot.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Love that storage… A long time ago I got seriously OCD about my handheld power tools. They each have their own case, either blow molded, or a ballistics nylon tool bag. Those loose power cords drive me insane. Short trip as it is….

Have you thought about laying those out as a miter station maybe?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done Neil. A great way to use some good cabinets. I got my son's old oak kitchen when he remodeled and I've used it in my shop in a very similar way you have.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Those cabinets seem to just fit in there. Nice score.

Good looking bench in the middle of the room too. Did you build it yourself?

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn´t knew you were a monster-dinasaur -keeper Neil…..LOL

(look at the first picture Ras with a toolbelt)

nice score  remember when people moving in there is a housewarming party tooo…..lol

have a great weekend Neil

Dennis


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

VERY nice place to put that beautiful old RAS. Looks like it cleaned up good. Tho, it looked nice when you first posted it.
Are you going to add boxes, or other types of supports either side of the RAS? Another place for drawers????
Good scores, BTW.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good Neil, very good! Wish I was half as organized and my shop was 1/4-as clean as yours! That's one of my main goals over the next month or two, to get everything organized and try to keep it that way the best I can.

I need a nice workbench like you've got sitting in the middle. Yours appears to be big enough for what I might need, without taking up too much room.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Dennis*: of course, you're looking at the legendary DeWaltasauRAS. I thought everybody knew about that creature.

I made the HORRIBLE mistake of turning my back on it. It grabbed me BY the tool belt.

Luckily I was thinking quickly, and unbuckled the buckle, making a very narrow escape. Now, the task is to figure out how to get the tool belt BACK out of its cast iron jaws 

*Gene*: I haven't touched it, yet LOL ! Phase One of the restoration WAS to get it OFF the shop floor. Phase Two is to order the few parts I think it needs-bearings and power cords. Phase Three-if I ever get there-is cosmetics, but … in truth … I don't think *I* would like it ANY better with fresh paint/powdercoating than *I* do, now 

You and *David* both asked good questions. I'm thinking about how else to develop that "miter saw/RAS station." The Mr. Sawdust RAS Table looks like this (compliments of another LJ, but … I forgot who !):










Extensions make sense.

I thought about cutting through the MDF, and mounting the RAS so that its table is flush TO the MDF.

But … unless I raise the cabinets … that would be REALLY low for me.

*reggie*: I think it's like traffic. Somebody seems to believe that … one more lane on the highway will solve the traffic messes. Nah ;-)

*dbhost*: One idea that I really like is the whole …. Cut the cord off of ALL your hand-operated power tools, and then use extension cords for any and all of 'em. Leaves nothing but a short, short pigtail to "deal with."

One day 

*Jonathan*: that bench cost me about $180, in materials, and was a joy to build. If interested, I did a blog on it, and-if memory serves (rare, these days !), provided a link to the plans. There are *certainly* better benches, but there may not be many better *values* in a bench


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Neil, I'll read through the blog, especially if I can build it for $180, or close to that.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

OK, just read through Neil's blog on the workbench construction. The plans were not contained there, but Neil did post a link in his finished project posting for his workbench.

Workbench Plan Link

Thanks Neil!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i really like the ras…it really adds class to the shop..i think there should be a sign over the area it sets in that says DUNN….as long as you know…thats what matters…lol….....bit by bit its all adding up to a mighty fine shop..grizz


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Grizz*:

Ahhhh. Marking your territory. Wise man 

Over on SawMillCreek, there was a dust collection thread. One of the comments was … some people like to build woodworking projects. Some people like to build woodshops. Some people like to build dust collection systems.

I guess I'm leaning farther toward the second and third category, than I am toward the first ;-)

But … hey …. all the milled stock for my current project IS sitting on the corner of my bench, so …. I still get to keep my LJ Secret Decoder Ring


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice shop upgrade, glad someone does well on Craigs List, I just don't seem to find anything there….as Fat Bastard says in Austin Powers "It's all crap" or overpriced.

That chisel drawer is just screaming for a divided tray….not to add to your workload or anything


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Scott*: I heard that screaming, too, and it IS on the list. You're absolutely right.

As to CraigsList and luck …. even a blind pig (which I am !) finds an acorn once in a while 

What MY shop (and EVERY shop) REALLY needs … is a house call from *Bricofleur*-King of Amazing Shop Organization Methods 

and … one of the best things about this site is that we're ALWAYS ready, willing, and able to help others spend their free time, and money


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil : I can always try with a Dogbiscuit and if that don´t do it , well then sent them to Buddy
and try with some homebaked cookkie´s …but remember home-made …...LOL

Dennis


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Neil,
It is my own guilt driving me to post my tray comment as I have the same chisel set and your photo reminds me of a task I need to take care of.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Scott: that'll teach you ;-)

They make a great chisel, for the buck, don't they ? Took a great edge, with the "Scary Sharp" method, and held that edge very well.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Scott - as for craigslist, those of us in sub-prime areas REALLY have to be patient. EVENTUALLY something will show up at a good price. You really have to check constantly.

Neil - This looks great. I still haven't made any progress of my own because I'm STILL sick. I haven't been this sick in at least 20 years and I'm not all that old.

I'm still trying to decide what to do with mine. I've got it down to individual parts. The more I look at it, it really is in good shape. I really wanted to trick it out with a sweet paint job and polishing up the raw metal parts. I think I'm going to skip that because of the multiple other projects I want/need to get done.

That being said, I'm still going to build a nice cabinet for it to sit on that will be mobile so I can wheel it out for cuts of really long boards. I don't have nearly the space you do. Then I'll put a version of the mr sawdust table on it.

Anyway, really great work. It looks good and I think you are going to be so happy with this thing. Every time I hear someone rambling on about how dangerous these saws are, I think that they probably don't know enough about operating these machines. I think both of us are going to be happy with our purchases.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Neil your shop is looking great!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, *Eric* ! It's certainly NOT undergoing excessive wear and tear because of overuse ;-)

*HokieMojo*: as somebody who has dealt with medical issues for each of his 46 years … I'm really sorry. I hope that … whatever you're dealing with … it resolves quickly, and gets you back in the game.

I'm awaiting the only parts that I've ordered for my DeWalt:

- the Forrest WWI blade designed FOR RAS's
- the Forrest 4" stiffener, to use with the blade
- a new dust spout (actually a radiator hose fitting, for a Dodge Caravan) ;-)
- the four carriage bearings
- the two motor bearings
- the anti-kickback pawls and stem
- the two new motor cords-wall to machine, and a coiled cord for machine to motor

I've finished making my Mister Sawdust table. Haven't installed the components, yet, but … it's done.

Once the parts all arrive, I'll install the table, go over all the elements of alignment, and then … put 'er to use.

I'm not really motivated to tear it down and do the re-paint or powdercoat. It might be a future project, but … the more I've thought about it … the more I realize that my first priority is that it be mechanically pretty perfect, and that I take the time to get to know it, its proper use, and its limitations.

The more I mess with it, the LESS I worry about it. We all know that … nearly everything in our shops can either draw blood or cost us a digit. Attention and vigilance … are the price of admission. This won't be very different.

The rest … the bling factor … I just don't care quite so much about.

Yet ;-)

Either way … I hope you can get back to health, and back to yours, quickly. I do think I understand….


----------



## JeremyM (Jan 25, 2011)

Good looking shop. Its always good to get stuff you could use for cheap


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice Neil. Your shop looks great too. Did you make the air cleaner?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks very much, *sawblade1* and *Jack*.

Nope. The hanging air cleaner is an older JDS model 10-16.

I got it for $250, in perfect condition, with a new filter.

It runs perfectly, and will change my hairstyle, if I'm in the room, and it's running on "HI" setting


----------

